# Lord of the Rings - Twin Towers



## habilis (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok this movie was a girly sleeper until the huge fight seen at Helms Deep. Holy Crap Saurumon's army looked mean as damn hell, I was scared by the Urukai. And the tree creatures, the Ents, those things were totally Kick Ass when they were throwing boulders all around. But besides that I was struggling to stay awake through those long-winded scenes. Good movie, but I would have cut out about 30 minutes.


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah, a lot of people would agree with you.  The first was 3 hours after they cut an hour's worth of adventures from the book; the second was 3 hours, though I think they were stretching it a bit because the book's shorter than the Fellowship book.

BTW, it's Two Towers.  They are definitely not twins.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 7, 2003)

um... do you realize the movie is called Lord of the Rings: The *Two* Towers?


----------



## habilis (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah, well, it's the thought that counts. Duh, I own the freekin DVD and I still get it wrong. I'm up too late. Somebody please moderate the title of this thread so I can have my pride back...


----------



## BitWit (Sep 7, 2003)

Heh, Im not going to take offense. Im glad these books are getting made into worthy movies. I bought the exteded Fellowship, so I could get even more screentime in Middle Earth.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Sep 17, 2003)

When I first saw "The Two Towers" in the theaters, Smeagol stood out as an interesting character because I WORK WITH A PERSON WHO LOOKS AND SOUNDS LIKE SMEAGOL!  The similariity is very disturbing.  I thought to myself, did the movie directors speak to this guy at work and use him as a model for Smeagol?  To date, I haven't had the heart to tell this guy that he indeed resembles Smeagol.


----------



## habilis (Sep 17, 2003)

Smeagol began to take on the same annoying characteristics as Jar Jar. After while he really started to grate on my nerves.


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2003)

I think he's supposed to, in that he is a personification of the obsessions within the human character, within mine and within yours. He's the part of yourself that you don't like...

I for one wish the movie was longer. They spend a whole lot of time running from here to there and not dealing with the lore and the personalities that make the book a must read again and again. But I guess that's just the difference in the two media...

I repeat myself from a scolded post (being off topic) when I say I am seriously offended that the elves have been portrayed as such fascists. Sorry Elrond, you were better as an enforcer program.

And, as a resident of the impoverished south, I wonder why this thread just started now. What happened to make a 9 month old movie topical?


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

He probably just saw it for the first time on DVD.


----------



## BitWit (Sep 19, 2003)

RE: elves portrayed as ...

I noticed that flavor too, but I wasnt too put off, since the elves are a second or even third seat race to the hobbits and humans.... they've had it good too long.


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

It's the Samwise Gamgee in me...

Oh Mister Frodo, we're going to meet the elves...  

Lovely race, carefree and springlike, even if third seat, kind of what humans can aspire to if they can overcome the lust for power. 

But these guys, Haldir the Brute, Elrond the Agent and the rows of machines wielding wild double scimitars, yehch.(how do you spell yech?)

At least Arwen is a lovely breath of elven magic. Makes me wish I were Strider...


----------



## BitWit (Sep 19, 2003)

Heh, on the extended version of FOTR there is a removed scene at the beginning, when the hobbits are very first setting out to leave the shire, and as soon as they are in the woods at dusk, they see this caravan of elves walking through in procession, leaving middle earth for good... its a beautiful scene that adds alot of insight. 

I hope at some point every fan at least gets to see that scene once, its moving.


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd love to see the extended version. I saw it for sale at Virgin in Beirut, but they wanted $129 so I passed.

Does it take them longer to get to Bree in the extended? I miss Tom Bombadil too. I say the movie could have been twice as long and for me it would still be too short.


----------



## BitWit (Sep 19, 2003)

Still no Tom Bombadill, but much more added stuff all the way through...and not just filler...things that make the story better.


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

I guess I'll have to get a letter out to Santa, I want to see more!

I always felt the movie was choppy, like important things were just missing.

Still, I'm ready for the Return of the King.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, they had to make it shorter than if it had everything because most people are not die-hard fans willing to sit through 5 hours straight of LOTR, and I doubt the movie studios would approve of such a long movie anyway.


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

Completely so. But when I make my version of it in about 20 years, it will be 10 parts,  

Then Hollywood will love it, get those butts in the seats for 9 sequels!

I'm going to start right after I find Pizzaro's fountain of youth, so the actors can all age gracefully over the 20 years it takes to make it.

</ fantasy reverie>


----------



## BitWit (Sep 20, 2003)

All you gotta do is stop wasting those nights sleeping 

Yeah, I agree, theaters dont make money by the minute, but by the show, and a long show means fewer shows. But I dont want to sit in a theater more than 2 hrs either. I love DVDs.


----------

